# Saddam's Cat



## johnnyo (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's Saddam's cat


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 16, 2007)

lol


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 16, 2007)

:lol: Funny, he never struck me as a penny loafer kinda guy. :lol:


----------



## dacdots (Jan 16, 2007)

WHAT A PUSS


----------



## johnnyo (Jan 16, 2007)

Beautiful family, the young un already has more hair than I do, haven't needed a haircut for years lol.


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 17, 2007)

check out this video.

johnnyo- ty for the kind words.


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 17, 2007)

:lol: Ahyilk hyilk hyilk hyilk hyilk :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------

